# Title Not Available



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

This past week my Bolt's guide has failed to update properly. Many channels in various timeslots simply report "Title Not Available". My cable provider, Cox, tells me it's nothing on their end. We've worked with them to reset the world with no effect.

I also have a Premier through Cox and it's guide is fine.

Any ideas or suggestions as to why this issue exist or from where it may originate?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

The same thing is happening on my Bolt. Last night it missed a few recordings because of it. Do I need to run the guided setup again?


----------



## tautog (Nov 19, 2019)

Piece of cake. This was solved for me over in the Coffee House forum under 'Is something seriously wrong with tivos guide data". Post #62 by ZEXEL. 

He wrote-""I was having this problem but I seem to have fixed it by going to, help- reset to defaults-clear guide data & to do list. Then after that finishes do a tivo service connection. I had to do the service connection three times to get a weeks of correct guide information.""

This worked for me. Took maybe 10 minutes. I have a OTA Bolt on TE4. Nothing got destroyed. Kept recordings, one passes, and to dos. 

Shout out to ZEXEL!!!!!


----------



## Jrexi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks! This worked for me. I still have a couple of title not available, but not nearly as many as before. I’m hoping this will clear up with a few more service connections.


----------



## Testpattern (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks from here as well. Cudos to ZEXEL and tautog!

Most were resolved as Jrexi reported. Hopefully the remainder will be cleared up as the guide updates going forward.

Does appear TiVo folks should advise us as to why this occurs. It's frustrating to have an issue like this and have no way of determining if it's a cable provider issue or TiVo's. I mean a simple message from TiVo advising us of this would have saved us a great deal of time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Testpattern said:


> Thanks from here as well. Cudos to ZEXEL and tautog!
> Most were resolved as Jrexi reported. Hopefully the remainder will be cleared up as the guide updates going forward.
> Does appear TiVo folks should advise us as to why this occurs. It's frustrating to have an issue like this and have no way of determining if it's a cable provider issue or TiVo's. I mean a simple message from TiVo advising us of this would have saved us a great deal of time.


Save you some time. Call TiVo, chat on their support (Tivo Customer Support Community), Twitter (@TiVoSupport), or email. I'll bet no TiVo person will have heard of that procedure.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

A big "Thank You" from here also!! Very much appreciated. So nice to have forum members take the time to help one another out. I tried nearly everything until I tried this and it did the trick!!


----------

